# ars subtilior is amazing indeed



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have almost everything of ars subtilior perriod only one box-set missing called Figures of Harmony
i have high expectation over this holy graal,so the church guy said mister we can have you this, it's gonna cost me a lot but oh well money is better spent in records than recreational drug this included alcool coffe tea and cigarette among other thing.

On these four cd there is a mysterious composer name Borlet or bortet if im accurated we have like four tracks of it, it seem rad fererra ensemble, the full plate, after this box-set i will be filled whit this genra entirely.

I all ready have vertu contra furrore whit malapunica , which is not bad at all, but someone did mention me the 4 cd box-set was a bit better here on TC we will see or more said i will.


----------

